# Testing or Training



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I hear so much about both points and I think in the broad-brushed world, training over rules testing. How many folks who have martial arts backgrounds ever call upon the training? My bet, not many.

Apply it to K-9s, quality training that is broken down into managed pieces over rules testing. You can't TEST what you have TAUGHT! :-k


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not following you dude, can you explain it a bit more please. Sorry to sound thick but I just don't get what you are saying.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I hear so much about both points and I think in the broad-brushed world, training over rules testing. How many folks who have martial arts backgrounds ever call upon the training? My bet, not many.
> 
> Apply it to K-9s, quality training that is broken down into managed pieces over rules testing. *You can't TEST what you have TAUGHT!* :-k


this is the confusing part Howard... I am assuming you meant have NOT taught...


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

I may be wrong,but I think he means that if it has been taught it isn't really tested since the dog has experianced it before.
Mike


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike Di Rago said:


> I may be wrong,but I think he means that if it has been taught it isn't really tested since the dog has experianced it before.
> Mike


Ok. that makes sense as well...as do 2-3 other meanings now that I put a little thought into the interpretation of what was said.

I am often confused by Howard's posts though, hopefully he can expound on this.

I assume millions of trained fighters that compete, probably consider those competitions a test...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I earned a black belt in Tae Kwon Do and then went on to kick boxing back in the 70s. I suppose that was using it to some extent but still not "real".
To dam old to do anything but piss my pants and "dial" 1911 if I'm in a position to need any of that now.
With all the titles I've put on dogs over the years I can't recall any "real" use for the titles. The dog's I've never titled were just as obedient to me as the National ranked dog I had in AKC OB.
I've also seen many, many national ranked dogs that had lousy manners and sucked at obedience outside that trial ring. 
The 2-3 dogs I've owned with real bites never had any formal training other then being good truck dogs. 
If I never train formally again I will always have good truck dogs. Those are the "real" ones.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I think the herding family of dogs has had a lot more testing and training in the past 100 years then say the molosser, bandogs, mastiffs. Which is part of the reason herders are usually better for most jobs. I think both testing and training are necessary. Maybe not titling...but that is not a bad thing either IMO. I have a lot more faith in a german shepherd stud dog with a mondioring II then one that has no titles at all.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> I earned a black belt in Tae Kwon Do and then went on to kick boxing back in the 70s. I suppose that was using it to some extent but still not "real".
> To dam old to do anything but piss my pants and "dial" 1911 if I'm in a position to need any of that now.
> With all the titles I've put on dogs over the years I can't recall any "real" use for the titles. The dog's I've never titled were just as obedient to me as the National ranked dog I had in AKC OB.
> I've also seen many, many national ranked dogs that had lousy manners and sucked at obedience outside that trial ring.
> ...


I think this is a very interesting part of this answer. I have found contrary to what I think I believe, say in public and have been told about dog biting, that of my dogs that have been 'tested' in real life, they were ones that would have done it anyway, training was just target practice for them.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

<spell check...take two> 
What you* haven't* taught


----------

